# How young is too young for doggy day care?



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey all, our Pacer is a 17 week old male. My husband and I had all summer to enjoy him but recently had to go back to work because we are school teachers. I leave at 6:30 in the morning and put him in his crate. My brother-in-law lets him out mid-day for food, potty and play or walk but puts him back in. My husband gets home around 3 to let him out for good and take him for a walk (we try to do some on leash, some off). He ends up being crated around 8 hours, which we worked him up to that and he seems to be doing ok. I am the one who isn't. My husband and I both think it is too many hours to be in a crate and is not fair to him. I know it is for his safety (and our sanity), but we began exploring other opportunities. We began researching doggy day cares in our area and to our extreme luck we found one, whose owners own 5 vizslas of their own (yes 5!!!). 

Our vet was concerned about us taking Pacer because of how sensitive vizslas are and he was afraid something may happen at his young age that would affect him for the rest of his life. We took him for a visit and it was great to see him play with 5 other vizslas! The owners are also certified dog trainers. We felt that since they own vizslas (and show them) that he would be in good hands. We took him last Thursday and he seemed to do just fine. Do you think this was a good idea? Should I continue to take him every Thursday? I just want what's best for him.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If you've found a situation where the owners have 5 V's of their own, that's amazing! They certainly are aware of the "needs of the breed", so Pacer should be in good hands. 
I'd be inclined to continue taking him and let the situation develop on it's own.
In my experience, V's aren't exactly typical dogs when the age. They can get a little "crotchedy" at times, but they maintain that playful puppy behavior to a large degree well into their years. They like to play and seem to understand, on some level, the physical limitations of a younger pup and throttle it back a bit.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm only on my first vizsla so can't speak with any great authority, but it sounds great, I'd go for it, got to be better than the crate. Mine has been going out with a dog walker in a group from 4 months and is such a sociable dog, it's been brilliant. You can always try it for a few weeks and see how it goes, I bet he loves it though!!! I think if you start them young, they just accept it as part of the routine. Good luck.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it's a great thing. The exposure you pup gets in learning how to play with other dogs at such a young age will help it learn to play well with others for years to come.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

minnere said:


> Our vet was concerned about us taking Pacer because of how sensitive vizslas are and he was afraid something may happen at his young age that would affect him for the rest of his life.


your dog is lucky to have you as its owner, and not your vet...
If you can afford it, take him everyday!


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Mischa, our vet just feels like he has to let us know of all of his concerns rather than not tell us, something happen and then have us be angry. Compared to a friend of mine, who is a fellow v owner, our vet is wonderful. Her vet has told her he doesn't care for the breed!

The day care we've found is great. We just realized yesterday, after having taken him on Thursday, that they clipped his toenails for us. They also have you fill out a paper stating any behaviors your dog exhibits that you would like them to work on while your dog is there. Pacer is getting a lot of play time and with other vizslas! Except they are showing him how easily they can jump over the indoor gates! He would never have even thought about it until he saw them do it!


----------

